# Best Hunting Binoculars



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

*Best Hunting Binoculars*

Well my son successfully found a way to break my primary binoculars, so I'm going to be looking again this summer for a new pair.

I know that asking the best hunting binoculars is a BROAD question, but for the money, what would you consider the best? Don't hold back on a price range, I could use some opinions.

Thanks!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

The rule of thumb for optics is purchase the best you can afford. It is an investment that should essentially last your lifetime in most cases. You'll never regret opting for a better piece of glass.

With that being said there are a lot of good optics in the $200-400 range too. Nikon has some really good stuff that's relatively inexpensive. I won a pair of Action's that are cheap binoculars but I've been impressed by the quality and durability. The monarch line is also a really good bang for the buck IMO.

If you can swing it Huey, get yourself some Leicas or Swarovskis. 50 years down the road you'll be glassing flocks with them and they'll be just as clear as the day you bought them. Plus their warranty is excellent. No need to worry about anything happening to them.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

My dad has a pair of Swarovski SLC 10x50's and they are flat out awsome but way expensive. I have a pair of Leupold Wind River Cascade 10x42's and they are a great set of optics too. I have beat the crap out of mine over two years and they are still perfect. The best bart is I only paid about 1/4 of what the Swaros cost. Whatever you decide, check out ebay. I bought mine on there and saved about $125.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I use the Nikon Monarch's and love em, I would definately check them out huey. I can't remember what I paid for mine, but I have had them for two years now and I honestly have 0 complaints about them.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Leica or Swarovski all the way. I've yet to find glass of another brand that beats these two brands.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

I have a pair of Kahles 10x40's that I couldn't be happier with. They are made by Swarovski and have the same warranty. But the cost about 1/2. Which is still 700-800 dollars.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

I also have a pair of Leupold Wind River 10 X42 binoculars. I have had them for over 10 years and they are very crisp high quality optics at a moderate price. Leupold's lifetime warranty with great customer service is also a plus. My rubber eye cups had deteriorated with age and I emailed Leupold through their website and received new eye cups in the mail in 3 days at no cost.
Mark


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey Chris, did you check to see if they will warranty them for you, Id be willing to bet they would


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Swarovski.

I have three pairs and love them.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I have a pair of Leica 10x42 and couldn't be happier with them. I have had them for 10 years now and they have been through good and bad weather with no problems. The field of view and the depth of field is great. Infinity focus is fairly close so while glassing you rarely have to touch the focus ring. It's hard to beat a pair of binos where everything in view is in focus.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

For the money, the Nikon Monarch is a great deal. I got my 10x42 pair this year for only $289 and they have a 25 year no fault warranty(drop them or run them over and they get fixed or a new one). But if you can swing it, everyone else is right and the Swarovskis are the way to go, they are unmatched by anything else.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Chris,
Check out the high end Bruntons. They run about $1500.00 but can't be beat.
Jim


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

Check out the Vortex line also, I bet Ron from Mandan would even let you try them out for awhile. Get a hold of him at www.jayhawkoptics.com. Great guy, I tried out 2 different types of Vortex spotting scopes from him for a couple days.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

steiner 10x50 military / marine


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

My brother bought Swarovski about 9 years ago and my dad has Swarovskis and Leicas. Go with one of those and they will last you a lifetime. The glass quality will be hard to beat anywhere. They are more expensive, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

I have a pair of Alaskan Guide binos from Cabela's and I have no complaints. Really good in low light. IF price wasn't an issue I would go with the Swarovski's. Great in low light, crystal clear and as that Matt Jones character said, their warranty is unbeatable.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Alpen for us working folks pocket books. About $125 retail for the 10x40 WP. They were a Field & Stream best buy a couple of years ago. I have a pair that I keep in my truck, no complaints at all, and the optics seem far superior than the $125 price tag. Won them at a Delta Waterfowl banquet a couple of years ago. Very nice item. :beer:


----------



## Kino (Apr 18, 2008)

I have several binos and have had alot of time looking through alot of different types and prices so I will add my little bit of opinion. GET THE BEST YOU CAN AFFORD!!! I would assume that you will be using them for hunting so it is no secret that games stirs right about dark thirty...THAT is where you get your moneys worth and then some. I have a set of 10x42 Leicas, 8x30 Zeiss, and a pair of 8x30 Steiners. The little Zeiss are super if you need a compact set. The steiners that I have, plus the 7x50s that i am issued from the army are not even close to the Leicas. Save your pennies, shop on the web and buy some Leicas, Zeiss, or Swarovski and you will NEVER need another pair again :beer:

If you are on a budjet, the Nikons or Pentax are a good choice for a mid grade.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

I like the Wind Rivers as well. Definitely good quality at a good price.

Mike


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I have a pair on Pentax that I really like. Chris, remember the plant? I cannot remember the buddy of yours and his dad that owned it at the time, but he had a pair of Pentax that you really liked. God, that was a long time ago....................


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

I picked up a pair of those Opto USA binoculars from the sports show and couldn't be happier with them. Though I've never used it, they claim to have an outstanding warranty. I used to know the website, but have lost it since switching computers. Anyone know the URL?


----------

